# '98 200sx brake upgrade???



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I am looking to upgrade my 1998 200sx brake system, anyone have any ideas on good brands or anything?? cuz the stock brakes can't stop for crap.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Fastbrakes make a rear disc brake conversion for our cars. NPM has an article on it, search NPM archives and find it.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I've found some slotted rotors, arethese any good?????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

looks like cheap crap. I generally think cross drilled rotors are worthless and slotted hasn't doesn't look impressive either. I think in high speed racing applications they may have some value but for street driving stick to a solid rotor.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. slotted only accomplishes grinding your pads down WAY faster than a good ol rotor.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I checked out the kits from fastbrakes.com . Those are over $1,200. That is way out of my budget.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> I checked out the kits from fastbrakes.com . Those are over $1,200. That is way out of my budget.


Brakes isn't a place you want to cheap out on. Whatever that stuff was on ebay, it isn't much. You could start upgrading your pads, which is less expensive than rotors and still an effective upgrade.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I know I already need a new caliper on my passenger-side front, rears are SHOT, new rotors needed, pads, etc. From a brake shop it'll cost AT LEAST 4-500 bucks. Hell, I bought the upgrade for the rears, NX2000 upgrade for the fronts, new M.C., steel braided lines, and it ran me around 800. 

AND it'll perform a HELL of a lot better than stock!! Plus, with an 11 week-old baby in the backseat, I'd rather put a hell of a lot of money in the brakes!

If you are going to keep the car, it's worth it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/resu...utoModClar=&autoYear=1998&brand=all&x=87&y=12 

ANything their is good...I like EBC or Brembo. You can get new 4 new Brembo rotors for less than 200 bucks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I just ordered the 1991 NX 2000 w/ABS front calipers and disks with core and shipping $217. Got info and part numbers from the forums. These are meant to be the AD22VF calipers with right disks but like most things I will be happy when they get here and I can check they are the right ones.

So the Fronts dont have to cost much more than stock. The core was 2x $30.

Regards Ian.



NickZac said:


> Brakes isn't a place you want to cheap out on. Whatever that stuff was on ebay, it isn't much. You could start upgrading your pads, which is less expensive than rotors and still an effective upgrade.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....just did the fronts with Wes last night, and.....OMG!!!! F'n awesome!!!! My car actually stops!!!! This is just the n2k fronts. the fastbreaks rear hasn't even been installed yet.

OH yeah, Wes is f'n awesome!!! Thanks man!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have power slotted rotors with ebc green pads and they work pretty good.. or at least until i get the money for big brake upgrades.. i dont have a turbo so im not too woried


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Gimp said:


> Okay....just did the fronts with Wes last night, and.....OMG!!!! F'n awesome!!!! My car actually stops!!!! This is just the n2k fronts. the fastbreaks rear hasn't even been installed yet.
> 
> OH yeah, Wes is f'n awesome!!! Thanks man!!!!


Did you get the 257mm x 26 mm rotors and big calipers without any problems ? 
Would you share the part numbers and brand you ordered with us please?

Thanks Ian.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ordered them from carparts.com(jcwhitney). Let me look for them.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Gimp said:


> ordered them from carparts.com(jcwhitney). Let me look for them.


My parts came yesterday, on door step when I got home.
Good news part numbers were correct. They are AD22VF and rotors appear correct. 257 mm dia and 25 - 26 mm thick.
So off to search on painting the calipers now.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

IanH said:


> My parts came yesterday, on door step when I got home.
> Good news part numbers were correct. They are AD22VF and rotors appear correct. 257 mm dia and 25 - 26 mm thick.
> So off to search on painting the calipers now.


----------

